# 300 Workout plan.



## DiGiTaL (Apr 6, 2007)

Hiya, long time no see fellas.

Anyways, I saw the movie 300 and it was a crazy movie. And all those buffed, 6 packs, nice tonned guys..damn i sound gay, anyways, thats kinda my goal.

So i've been googling stuff, and found out about their workout plan. Im sure many of you heard or seen it here but I was wondering on your opinions on this workout.

Here is the link: Josh Hillis' Fat Loss and Fitness Articles: Frank Miller movie 300 actor training - The 300 Workout


----------



## mrmark (Apr 7, 2007)

reps of 50 will not get you big. in the daily mail it said a lot of their 6 packs were computer generated.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 7, 2007)

Sigh do a search this is like the 5th thread on this.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 8, 2007)

Id worry more about my diet than the exact training routine if i wanted to get ripped.


----------



## Double D (Apr 8, 2007)

As soon as I seen this thread I was thinking yep another 300 thread. Brutus is right. Worry about diet and working with heavier weights than weights you would use to move 50 reps for.


----------



## Stallions05 (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe that 50 rep workout was just a final test......not the actual workout they used.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes this has been discussed a ton.

Cliffnotes goes like this:
1)Many actors take steroids to gain mass in limited time for a film role, not all agree on this
2) Most feel that the 300 workout is great for conditioning, but not ideal for weight loss or mass building. NOTE I SAID MOST.
3) Other random opinions thrown around, read at your own risk.


----------

